# Making Ads Open in a New Tab



## genshou (Jan 23, 2009)

Can this small change to the site coding please be implemented?  I'm not going to pursue an ad if it requires me to right-click and select to open in a new tab every time.  Lazy, I know.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know the level of your laziness, but depending on your webbrowser, you could ...
1) hold down the control key and left click, that opens the link in a new tab
2) change an option setting for "open links in new tab" (or something like that)

again, the availability of those options depends on your browser type and version.

(I realize that's not what you're asking, just offering some things that might work for you since i have no control over what you're asking but i happened to be reading this).


----------



## genshou (Jan 28, 2009)

My level of laziness is on par with the average house cat. 

Anyway, it's a simple change to the html that most people nowadays use.  I figured it shouldn't be too hard to do for ads.  Sometimes I want to open the ad to look at later while a thread is still loading.  If it's open in a new tab, I'll go look at it eventually even if I don't immediately.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 28, 2009)

So to indulge your laziness you're asking to inconvenience those using PDA's and small monitors to browse the site (because opening in a new window breaks the browser's back button)?

My personal opinion of automatically opening pages in a new window is this: It's akin to a vacuum cleaner salesman coming into your house and without asking dumping an ashtray on your carpet to demonstrate his product.  In short - it's rude.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 28, 2009)

Michael Morris said:


> So to indulge your laziness you're asking to inconvenience those using PDA's and small monitors to browse the site (because opening in a new window breaks the browser's back button)?
> 
> My personal opinion of automatically opening pages in a new window is this: It's akin to a vacuum cleaner salesman coming into your house and without asking dumping an ashtray on your carpet to demonstrate his product.  In short - it's rude.




If I get a spare half hour sometime, I will make it a toggle people can select in their account, defaulted to off.


----------



## genshou (Jan 29, 2009)

Michael Morris said:


> So to indulge your laziness you're asking to inconvenience those using PDA's and small monitors to browse the site (because opening in a new window breaks the browser's back button)?
> 
> My personal opinion of automatically opening pages in a new window is this: It's akin to a vacuum cleaner salesman coming into your house and without asking dumping an ashtray on your carpet to demonstrate his product.  In short - it's rude.



Well, I suppose the rest of the web disagrees with you about how much revenue those PDAs and small monitors are worth.  Regardless, if it won't open in a new tab, I won't click it.  While an advertiser's site is having traffic issues and taking twenty minutes to load, I could be using the first tab normally and checking out all kinds of other threads and pages here.

Think of it like forking threads.  An advertisement leads to a whole new site, with a whole new topic.  You split it off because it keeps the original tab "on topic".

And how is this vacuum cleaner salesman analogy valid?  You have to click on the ad to view the ad page, and either way it's opening up a full screen view of the advertiser's site.  One option lets you keep the previous tab instead of letting it be invaded.  I think a better analogy is the skin care salesperson either bringing a portable table to set up their products display on, or knocking all your china off the mantelpiece to put the products there.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 29, 2009)

genshou said:


> Well, I suppose the rest of the web disagrees with you about how much revenue those PDAs and small monitors are worth.




Explain to me why the W3C deprecated the target attribute in HTML 4 and removed it in HTML 4.01 Strict if you know so much about how the web works then? Opening links in new windows and tabs is supposed to be a user choice, not a site owner choice by design. Browsers have a back button by design, and spawning a new window breaks that button's functionality. If the new window opens full screen then the back button appears to mysteriously stop working.



> Regardless, if it won't open in a new tab, I won't click it.  While an advertiser's site is having traffic issues and taking twenty minutes to load, I could be using the first tab normally and checking out all kinds of other threads and pages here.




Are the muscles attached to your middle finger so weak that they can't click the mouse wheel? Are the muscles in your hand so bothered by the idea of moving your index finger 1" to the right to click the wheel??  You are being ridiculously petty here.



> And how is this vacuum cleaner salesman analogy valid?




If I want a page open in a new window I'll open it in a new window. I don't want it done for me without my consent. If it is done without my consent it's damn rude.  If I want a vacuum cleaner to demonstrate his product on my carpet I'll tell him to do so. If he does it without being asked he's being damn rude (that's the point of the analogy).


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 29, 2009)

genshou said:


> Regardless, if it won't open in a new tab, I won't click it.




What browser are you using?  A lot of browsers nowadays will open links (including ads) in a new tab if you click it with the middle mouse button.  I use that option all the time when I'm waiting for a page to finish loading but I see an interesting link I want to look at in the meantime.


----------



## genshou (Jan 30, 2009)

Gratz on the overt passive-aggressiveness and post dissection, *Michael Morris*; I'm just going to ignore your posts in this thread from now on.


Merkuri said:


> What browser are you using?  A lot of browsers nowadays will open links (including ads) in a new tab if you click it with the middle mouse button.  I use that option all the time when I'm waiting for a page to finish loading but I see an interesting link I want to look at in the meantime.



I don't have a middle mouse button.  I browse the forums on a PowerBook G4, which I should also add does not have a right mouse button either, for that matter.


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 30, 2009)

Michael Morris said:


> Browsers have a back button by design, and spawning a new window breaks that button's functionality. If the new window opens full screen then the back button appears to mysteriously stop working.



Thank you.  I learned something today.  This was it. 

I've always wondered why viewing some web pages trapped me there.

Lanefan


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 30, 2009)

genshou said:


> I don't have a middle mouse button.  I browse the forums on a PowerBook G4, which I should also add does not have a right mouse button either, for that matter.




Oh, hmm... I'm not as familiar with Macs, but there's probably a key combination you can use.  I know in FireFox you can do ctrl-left-click to open it a new tab instead of the middle button.  Maybe you can apple-click links to open them in new tabs?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 30, 2009)

genshou said:


> Gratz on the overt passive-aggressiveness and post dissection, *Michael Morris*; I'm just going to ignore your posts in this thread from now on.




You do that then. Why announce it though, the world could care less about who you choose to ignore. I have no patience for people who want the world changed to suit their whims and then complain when the world tells them 'no.'



> I don't have a middle mouse button.  I browse the forums on a PowerBook G4, which I should also add does not have a right mouse button either, for that matter.




You have a CMD key, use that. If that requires too much effort go get a mighty-mouse for your mac. Even Apple abandoned the cause of single button mice 4 years ago.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2009)

And another thread in Meta in as many days bites the dust.  Jeez.


----------

